# The Olympics



## ekim68

The Opening Ceremonies are tonight and time for the Games to begin. And as per usual, the Olympic Committee is making up rules for Marketing their Product...

Latest Olympics media rules nix GIFs, Vines and streaming apps


----------



## Brigham

I won't be watching any of the Olympics, because of all the drug taking. I am convinced that there are many drugs that can enhance performance, and can't be discovered with existing tests.


----------



## ekim68

Well I guess that leaves Brigham out of the running for the Olympic Tailgate Party....  Gonna have to find some other place....

For years I've been talking about having the Olympics in one place rather than Bankrupt so many Cities and it looks like I'm not the only one..:up:


To Avoid Another Rio, Make Greece the Olympics' Permanent Home

The article has some valid points...


----------



## 2twenty2

Brigham said:


> I won't be watching any of the Olympics, because of all the drug taking. I am convinced that there are many drugs that can enhance performance, and can't be discovered with existing tests.


Yep, let the best doper win.



ekim68 said:


> For years I've been talking about having the Olympics in one place rather than Bankrupt so many Cities and it looks like I'm not the only one..
> To Avoid Another Rio, Make Greece the Olympics' Permanent Home


Yep, I agree with making Greece the Olympic's permanent home.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Well I guess that leaves Brigham out of the running for the Olympic Tailgate Party....  Gonna have to find some other place....
> 
> For years I've been talking about having the Olympics in one place rather than Bankrupt so many Cities and it looks like I'm not the only one..
> 
> 
> To Avoid Another Rio, Make Greece the Olympics' Permanent Home
> 
> The article has some valid points...


----------



## ekim68

There are three Team USA athletes competing in their sixth Olympic games



> Making an Olympic team once is a massive achievement. Doing it twice is even more impressive.
> 
> But this year, Team USA features three athletes who are now in their sixth (yes, _sixth_) summer games: Rifle shooter Kim Rhode, equestrian Phillip Dutton, and pistol shooter Emil Milev.


----------



## ekim68

If you're at the Rio Olympics, you've probably already been hacked



> While athletes head to Rio de Janeiro, Brazil to compete for medals in the 2016 Summer Olympic Games, hackers in the area have their eyes on a different prize: the personal information of unsuspecting travelers.
> 
> According to a new report from mobile security firm Skycure, visitors to the former capital of Brazil are being targeted by malicious actors who have set up fake Wi-Fi hotspots designed to steal information from connected devices.


----------



## ekim68

:up:

The Refugee Olympic Team Now Has Its Own Flag and Anthem



> At last week's Olympic opening ceremony in Rio, the first-ever Refugee Olympic Team marched in the Parade of Nations carrying flags emblazoned with the five-ring Olympics logo. It was a powerful unifying gesture in a time marked by global unrest; these ten athletes were representing not just their war-torn countries, but the world. But in a certain light, assigning this team the most universal sporting symbol on Earth was to deprive them an identity of their own. What this group really needed was its own symbol.


----------



## ekim68

:up:


Gymnast's Specialty: Returning to the Olympics. (She's 41. It's Her 7th Trip.)



> Chusovitina was a junior national champion in the Soviet Union in 1988, before all of her competitors on Sunday were born.


----------



## ekim68

What do Olympians actually eat?



> The Olympics are now in full swing, with more than 10,500 athletes from 205 different countries in Rio de Janeiro for the summer games. At this elite level the winning margins are increasingly narrow - and when all else is equal the difference between gold and silver may come down to something as seemingly simple as what an athlete eats. But of course, what's on the menu is far from simple, and in the athletes village in Rio a team of 2,500 will be working around the clock to serve 60,000 meals a day.
> 
> At this level, elite athletes are likely to take a personalised approach to their nutrition - with their diets meticulously planned, tested, and often underpinned by the latest research - which has exploded over the past few years and continues to grow at a rapid rate.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that was quick.... Two of the shortest weeks ever for an Olympic Fan...


Simone Biles admirably carries flag twice her size



> RIO DE JANEIRO - When Team USA asked gymnastics star Simone Biles to be the flag bearer for the team during the Closing Ceremony of the 2016 Rio Olympics, it may have overlooked a simple matter of logistics - the flag is extremely large … and Biles isn't.
> 
> One of the more striking images of these Olympics will have to be the 4-foot-9 Biles holding the massive flag of her country as her Team USA teammates paraded into Maracana Stadium.


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm just glad it's over and we can get back to watching TV again.


----------



## ekim68

I take it you're not a fan, eh? We had a couple of local Oregon grads who did well....:up: Eaton and Centrowitz both got Golds....


----------



## Cookiegal

I only like watching the gymnastics and to some extent the diving but think the others are boring and/or have no place there (i.e. volleyball, really? Give me a break  ). Plus it goes on for two full weeks so it can get very boring. One week would be plenty. I've pretty much used up everything I had recorded on my PVR. 

The US did very well and are certainy to be congratulated. Canada always does crappy but if we can't do well then my next choice is the US for sure.


----------



## valis

Ahhh, nuts.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-olympics-notebook-20180203-story.html


----------



## ekim68

Gotta Love Technology.....


Engineering Marvel of the Winter Olympics: A Broom


----------



## valis

LOL! 

Cant wait. Watching the mens downhill second training run currently. Going to be a cold opening,no pun intended.


----------



## ekim68

How wearable tech will help Winter Olympic athletes skate faster and stay warm



> Some athletes at the 2018 Winter Olympics in Pyeongchang will be wearing self-warming jackets from Ralph Lauren, as well as the Samsung SmartSuit designed for speed skaters.


----------



## ekim68

I have a new found respect for some of those Snowboarders in the Olympics that I watched today....Good stuff....


----------



## valis

It is like Cirque du Soleil on snow.


----------



## valis

First USA medal in luge.....way to go Chris Mazdzer!!!!! :up:


----------



## ekim68

I heard today that the wind chill factor at the top of the Ski Runs today was 30 below....

Anyway, found this... 


[URL='https://lifehacker.com/how-to-track-how-many-olympic-medals-each-country-has-w-1822904594']How to Track How Many Olympic Medals Each Country Has Won in Real Time[/URL]


----------



## valis

Still cannot believe they postponed the downhill.

And thanks for that link Mike.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://gizmodo.com/how-do-winter-olympians-stay-warm-1822914636']How Do Winter Olympians Stay Warm?[/URL]



> Nearly three thousand athletes have made their way to the Winter Olympic this month, and probably at least a couple are cursing the day they ever decided to become world-class bobsledders: Reports out of Pyeongchang list the temperature at or around a murderous subzero, putting this year's games on track to be the coldest since 1994-with matters not much helped by the fact that, in their haste to get a stadium in shape, South Korea's builders neglected to include a roof.


----------



## ekim68

US women beat Russia 5-0, early showdown with Canada next



> GANGNEUNG, South Korea (AP) - Jocelyne Lamoureux-Davidson can't remember ever scoring twice on the same shift. The three-time Olympian looking for her first gold medal is just happy to give the Americans a bit of a boost.
> 
> She did it in Olympic record fashion.
> 
> Lamoureux-Davidson had the fastest back-to-back goals in Olympic history, scoring 6 seconds apart in the second period as the United States shut out the Russians 5-0 on Tuesday night.


----------



## 2twenty2

http://www.startribune.com/slovenia-beats-u-s-in-men-s-hockey/474049123/#1



> Slovenia beats U.S. in men's hockey!
> 
> Team USA led 2-0 after two periods before Slovenia's late-game rally. Wild prospect Jordan Greenway scored for the United States, and things looked good for Americans until the very end.


----------



## ekim68

US Olympic luge team competes with 3D printed sleds from Stratasys



> The US Olympic luge team is going for gold with the help of 3D printing. As the team competes at the 2018 Winter Olympics in Pyeongchang, South Korea, athletes are using customized racing sleds created with additive technology from Stratasys that are tailored to their individual bodies.
> 
> Using Stratasys Fused Deposition Modeling (FDM) 3D printing technology, the luge team can rapidly and cost-effectively build and test customized racing sleds, according to a press release.


----------



## valis

rough day on the ice for the Canadians.....lost to the US women in hockey, and got bounced by the men in Curling. 

Sorry Karen, but not really. More like 'empathetic'.


----------



## katonca

USA - USA - USA. How about that curling? GIVE ME THE ROCK! Lol


----------



## valis

Biiiiiig....D! 

Yeah that was awesome. It has been a great Olympics IMO. Very entertaining.

How you doing my friend?


----------



## katonca

Hi buddy, doing pretty well. Just got done babysitting four days this week and working, getting too old I afraid. 

I was watching 'mass skating' tonight with the sound off. I was like, what the heck is going on? Snow boarding was pretty good this time around as well.

Hope everything is well with you.


----------



## katonca

Men's hockey gold metal match between Germany and the Olympic athletes from Russia just getting started. Go Germany!


----------



## valis

Watching that as well. OAR shouldnt even be there. Again IMO.


----------



## ekim68

A little bias?


----------



## valis

Just a bit. The whole doping thing.


----------



## ekim68

I have to say that I enjoyed this Olympics a lot. I think I watched more of it than the last 3 or 4... And the Closing Ceremony was Visually Fantastic...

Well Done South Korea...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Maybe a Bump, eh? Looking forward to the upcoming Games...


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm not looking forward to them all bringing new variants of Covid back home.


----------



## ekim68

I'm thinking it still may not happen.. Olympics bans spectators after Tokyo declares COVID-19 emergency


----------



## valis

The fact that Tokyo has declared an emergency AND they are going on with this is idiocy.

Imo of course.


----------



## Cookiegal

And so it begins. Athletes in the village and other people connected to them are infected.

https://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/2-athletes-in-olympic-village-test-positive-covid-19-1.6107312


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> And so it begins. Athletes in the village and other people connected to them are infected.
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/sports/olympics/2-athletes-in-olympic-village-test-positive-covid-19-1.6107312


In all honesty I am not the least bit surprised. Still wonder what the heck they were thinking was going to happen.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> In all honesty I am not the least bit surprised. Still wonder what the heck they were thinking was going to happen.


Me either and me either.


----------



## ekim68

Well I just finished watching the opening ceremony and a couple of things.... Whether or not you agree with the Olympics continuing they still put on a good show. The singing of Imagine was right on and as a Technonut, I thought the fact of 1800 drones turned into the Planet Earth was well done.... And the icing on the cake was Osaka lighting the Big Flame... :up: Now to the Games..


----------



## ekim68

There is a club for the Best and Ledecky is there:


Katie Ledecky wins gold in women's 1,500-meter freestyle after placing 5th in 200 free


----------



## ekim68

Wow, since 1896... 


Weight Lifting, an Original Olympic Sport, May Be Dropped



> Lifting's international federation has failed to fully address concerns about bribery and doping. If it doesn't, the Olympic committee may eject the sport from the Games.


----------



## ekim68

One of the many stories in Tokyo... 


American Isaiah Jewett's act of sportsmanship after being tripped is bigger than a win


----------



## Cookiegal

I saw that this morning and it was a great story. What's sad is they both appealed and Nijel Amos was successful and put through while Jewett was not. Seems to me if anyone deserved it he did.


----------



## ekim68

As I sat down and turned on the TV the Olympics were on and showing this...  (Watching a World Record is like ice cream on a cake..  . )

Warholm annihilates own WR in 45.94, wins 400mH showdown of ages


----------



## ekim68

Watched the final yesterday and there's a local connection... 


Ryan Crouser Dedicates Shot Put Gold Medal to His Late Grandfather

Ryan's Dad, Brian, was all-everything at the U of O and held many records in the shot/discus/javelin sports. He was also a World Record holder and an Olympian and was a neighbor of my former Employers and they used to talk over the fence. Strong Family Name around these parts..


----------



## ekim68

Photos of the Tokyo Olympics


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Watched the final yesterday and there's a local connection...
> 
> Ryan Crouser Dedicates Shot Put Gold Medal to His Late Grandfather
> 
> Ryan's Dad, Brian, was all-everything at the U of O and held many records in the shot/discus/javelin sports. He was also a World Record holder and an Olympian and was a neighbor of my former Employers and they used to talk over the fence. Strong Family Name around these parts..


okay, that's pretty dang cool.....


----------



## ekim68

Not bad for being a Banned Country.... 


Tokyo Olympics: Russians win most medals since 2004 despite competing as ROC because of ban


----------



## ekim68

Probably my last Olympic post until six months when the Winter Olympics arrive.. 

Genres of music heard during the 2020 Tokyo Olympics


----------



## Cookiegal

I'm just so glad they're over. Now maybe there will be something to watch on TV.


----------



## valis

Cookiegal said:


> I'm just so glad they're over. Now maybe there will be something to watch on TV.


and here I am sad that they are over as I had gotten used to watching them in the AM whilst working. 

Athletic achievement to me is just awesome. I think gymnastics is dumb but holy cow do I respect the athletes. I've always thought we should have one normal, everyday person in all events just to show how advanced these people are.


----------



## Cookiegal

valis said:


> I think gymnastics is dumb


That's funny because it's the only one I actually like. I was against them holding them with Covid-19 going on but that's another story for another forum. But I really don't like when the sports are happening overnight and then we only get highlights and they keep switching back and forth. I like it better when you get to watch the event you like in real-time.


----------



## valis

agreed. And again, while I do think gymnastics is dumb, but dang if they are not top notch athletes.


----------



## ekim68

Cookiegal said:


> I'm just so glad they're over. Now maybe there will be something to watch on TV.


Actually I'm gonna miss them because they interrupted a bunch of lousy programming in our area..


----------



## ekim68

Back to these Olympics... 

Watching the downhill skying right now and those are some Brave people...


----------



## valis

Loons...love it. Those guys are crazier than F1 drivers.


----------



## ekim68

I thought this would be appropriate here... 


Why Don't Figure Skaters Get Dizzy?


----------

